
Jo March, Literary Lodestar - diodorus
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/jo-march-literary-lodestar
======
ljp_206
I found Gerwig's Little Women (of whom Jo March is the protagonist of, if you
are an unread literary lurker like me) contains great depictions of the entire
'continuum' of femininity. I encourage men to go see it and even discuss it
with their significant others. Come for the great filmmaking and stay for the
valuable feminist authors' perspective.

